# Garrys heavenly body!! LOL



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

due too thousands of demands to see Garrys body, im posting a link, enjoy LOLOLOLOL :lol:

this is a new link, hope it works lol


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

dunt work mate


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

works fine on my comp. Anyone else avin trouble with the link?? :roll:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

it links 2 the yahoo page but says u need 2 sign in.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

bummer, well if u wanna see em, name is: album 8472

password: photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

username and password dont work??????

or i,m thick lol


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

bollox, soz guys, i tried. works on mine though, f*** knows wats happened there lol


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Take the space out after almbum and before the number.

Good pics gary - your lookin huge!!! Toned and tight aswell in the red vest!


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi mate,

You need to edit it - i think u have it in private instead of public


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

cheers opex, just done it so the link should work now, :? fingers crossed

let me know if it does, cheers, kev :wink:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

:shock: thats a big dude


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

lol i guess its workin now, yup hes a big dude but hes got a heart of gold. just dont piss him off LOL


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont know? I have seen bigger elsewhere pmsl :lol:

Only joking mate you look large and in charge - actually look a bit like my old training partner 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

i dont know ye give someone your password and the next thing you know your photos are all over the internet :lol:

thanks for the comments guys, if i'm in decent shape when me new camera gets here, hurry up kev, i'll post some more pics. 8)

and thanks kev for sortin out the link i gave up on it months ago, my poor tiny little brain it was just too much for it :lol:


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

no worrys mr 10 men :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember seeing G's pics last year and thinking he's a big mutha focker. Now I've seen them recently I think I'm not that far away from G's size, slimmer though! :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol:

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> i dont know ye give someone your password and the next thing you know your photos are all over the internet


gay porn site :lol:

you look like a right hard basterd in some of them pics, epecially the double biceps.

you look slightly smaller in the red vest than you do in the other ones?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

thats cause i was smaller in that pic about 17 stone arms about 19.75". it depends how commited to me trainin and diet i am at the time :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

garry what is ur BF%?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

i have no idea about my bf% and to be honest i've never cared i've never competed and dont really consider meself a bodybuilder i just love training and lookin big i put the link to the album on an american site and the guys on there reckon its between 15-20% i think but not sure memory dodgy now i'm so old lol


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

looks lower than that 2 me mate, them shoulders look pretty cut up. id av guessed at 12-15. Goin off the pic in your avatar anyway.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

fair enough

surprised at your statement dont consider yourself a bodybuilder !!

I see what you mean if you are considering a bodybuilder a person that stands in front of every1 in y fronts covered in oil...

hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

wild horses couldn't drag me on a stage in a pair of trunks, mind having said that the club 18-30 reps in ibiza managed to get me on stage naked lol, but they got me rat arsed and tricked me lmao.

mostly dont consider meself a bodybuilder because there is more to it than building muscle the cutting up part is just as important and i have no inclination to even try it. most important thing is that YOU are happy with your look, and i am, well pretty much lol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

never been happy with my look and possibly never will be.

its just attempting to get there thats importantly and getting as close as possible.

if i had my way i would weigh 18 stone cut and look like dorian yates, perhaps in 20 years and 40 cycles time i could, but not willing to do that so i guess i would never get there... 

nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

look ye gota accept your limitations and work with them if you set your standards too high, ie mr olympia, then your almost inevitably going to fail and feel a sense of failiure, set smaller goals an inch on your arm 10kg on your bench, achieveable goals and as you progress and achieve them then set new ones this will give you a sense of achievement and help keep you motivated. i'd love to look like naser elsonbaty but it aint gunna happen not only do i probably not have the genetics but i'm not willing to pump all the s**t into me that he does.

no matter how big you get even now your bigger and stronger than alot of guys out there, give it time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

must be really good gary to be able to say your happy with your physique obviously u have alot to be happy about bro but not sure i'l ever get to a point where i would be.

That mentality sucks i know but cant help it im such a perfectionist. Have u always been relatively happy once u got to what u considered a decent physique and as achieved smaller set targets on your way or was there a point where u got say as an example to over sixteen stone with 19 arms and thought ' now im the s**t.'

Like did u have a set idea what u wanted to look like to a point when u started. Mines like as ripped as jay cutler in new improved and beyond but obviously nowhere near his size. (obviously if i could i would but im a perfectionist not a complete dreamer i'l never get to what i want let alone that.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

ok anyone that followed sundays thread will know that G/F made some VERY personal comments on my physique so even though i took 3 months off training and diet up to new year (dropped to 15 stone) and have been far too busy to have made any more than a half hearted attempt at training since i took a few pics yesterday as a pic will say far more than anything i could write.

i'm not in me best shape and still have a way to go before getting back to top size. i was gunna put in a couple of months solid training then post some pics but sod it.

any comments good or bad are welcome and will be accepted without comeback or complaint.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/garry8472/album?.dir=6197&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

IMO you look better now than your pics in september, you may have lost a bit of mass but overall definition is greatly improved. Delts and chest are particularly impressive. Would be cool to see your back as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks mate.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

imo also, a massive improvement. well done.

also can i apologise on behalf of tom84 and plkease ask you to unsuspend his account.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

ok lets clear this one up now.

yes i asked steve to remove GF's mod status THAT IS ALL i asked for, anything else that has happened is not my doing.

i've been told that tom84 was calling me steve and kev, though i dont know what it is he's said so if anyone can direct me to a post or enlighten me i would appreciate it.

i think you must be a good lad to appologise for your mate and i appreciate that but really he should appologise for himself, mind you i dont know if i'm owed one till i see what he's been saying


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

you got pm bro.

you wont like it.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking huge bro :wink: keep it up, nice to see a little smile on that menacing face of yours lmao :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry nick i just read the pm's if anyone is interested i'm gunna post them in the general discussion section.

in one of toms pm's he says he asked me my bf% as "nick" i checked and that question was posted by nick 500 ie YOU so you and tom84 are one and the same eh......

steve has just given me and kev your address so we'll see how you feel about saying all this s**t to our faces mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Garrilla i think you should stay as you are now! you might weigh less but you actually look bigger in the new pics and your looking in good nick and much better than you did in the first few photos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

garry, youre a friggin inspiration, definately looking much more cut in these pics. good going!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks guys, kind words, i can get some more muscle back on yet but i am gunna try and keep my bf as it is now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

helps when youre trying to find your dick...my problem is trying to get the damn thing under control, when i have company over i have to call it Mr. Dick.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

garry....

again i say i didn't let tom onto my account. He was there when i posted what is ur bf %, but theres nothing sinister about that, he was just stretching the truth.

not trying to defend him, just want me clear because i've done nothing wrong mate.

nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

explenation accepted mate, no problem, and i appreciate your honesty and appologise ok ?

post the same in the toms pm thread will ye, as it'll clear it up thanks again bud.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

ewwwww wot a minger!

now guests photos... they r HOT! wouldnt kick him outta bed!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

wtf is a minger? and who is hot? besides me?


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

All I can say gary is fook!

You look a lot better than the first lot of pics, a hell of a lot more cut your BF has to be a lot lower in those pics than the earlier ones.

If you can maintain that BF and increase muscle mass your gonna be one bad looking mofo when your finished!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

laughing my arse off, danielle...... you join the site the day the godfather finally realised he wasn't wanted and you only make 1 post, to call me a minger and to say how good godfather (he must have deleted his profile because now his posts are listed as guest) pics look so you are either him, his girlfriend or one of his mates, assumeing he has any.

i must say i am EXTREAMLY flattered that you went to so much trouble just to pass comment on my photos they have obviously had a great impact on you.

for god sake man stop digging you must be at australia by now, i cant believe you don't see what a COMPLETE arse you have made of yourself.

laughing my fu*ing arse off.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: you look good gary and im sure you know you do, its so obvious GD was daniell i even noticed, its funny seeing him carry on this feud hes obviously realy enoyed and i love seeing people get wound up.

Hes Funny as fu*k and so imituare. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking solid as usual G, IThe only thing I can say is get on those rows, especially dumbell rows and wide/close grip pullups, Its not that you lats are small its that the rest of you is bulkier than your lats. I think you already know this though.

You actually aint that far off contest shape 10-12 weeks I reckon. I know you aint interested in it but I reckon give it a go just to see how it'd go.

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

cheers jay, and yeah i know me lats are prob me weakest part but to be honest mate i'm 37 and its just the motivation aint there any more in the last 4 weeks ive trained chest twice, shoulders twice and thats it no arms or nowt else and its been the same story most of this year. still summer is coming and it would be good to get one last good summer in before i move to the retirement home lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi garrilla

Great pic and good body 

Just carry on and you will have a body like me - somwhen :lol:

Naaaah I am just joking :wink:

I wish I had such a body like you... maybe I have in a century loool

Keep training and dont give up!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

i,ve said it before and i,ll say it again

big basterd :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah garry your looking in top shape mate no doubt.

i know a guy whos 52 and he's the biggest strongest guy in our gym

so you know you aint gotta hang up your gloves just yet.


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

saj your not on about lee marshal are you? veteren power lifter? used to have a world record for squatting?


----------

